# Transfer Applicants (It's happening again!)



## SaraBBurns (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi Filmies!
So once again the challenge of applying to film schools is happening (yikes!), I'm a sophomore at FSU (not their film school) and am working on film applications.  When I applied originally for undergrad, I applied to FSU, USC, Chapman and NYU.  I got no's from all but at USC I got the "Trojan Transfer Program" and at NYU I was put on the waiting list and then later received an email saying if you still want a spot there is one but at that point I had already accepted FSU's admission (cheaper for general credits).  Now I'm currently working on my applications to NYU, UCLA, USC, LMU and UCSB.  I was wondering if anyone was going through this process as well or if anyone has suggestions/helpful tips!


----------



## Chris W (Dec 22, 2014)

Well I'm long past my application days... but I would think the most important thing would be to work really hard on your essays and other supplemental material that you need for each school.

For the interview portion, make sure you prepare. Research and learn as much about their program so you can ask questions and answer them during your interview. Have a very good answer for why you want to pursue film. Practice with someone if you have trouble with interviews. Practice the cliche gothca questions too. (what is your weakness) Dress well, smile, and be amiable. And be yourself. 

@TheArsenal1886 has been giving some great advice out to people on applications recently although he is applying for a screenwriting MFA - however some of the application tips would sure apply. Maybe he'll be able to help you out some more.


----------

